# Knight's A Jerk--We Already Knew That



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/ar...154568.DTL


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

LOL.... 
Subject says it all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

Well....Knight must be really be acting like Eric Theodore Cartman now (but then....when has he ever not acted like Eric?  ), thanks to him losing another first round game and IU actually still in the NCAA Tournament.

I am still amazed that my father and others in Indiana actually worshipped (and some still do) Knight like a God. Believe it or not, there are hundreds of those in Indiana who hold season tickets to all the Texas Tech basketball games (and who paid lots of money for the tickets) and all they did during the Texas Tech season was travel so they would be at every Texas Tech game. Some of these even travel to every road game just so they can see Knight again. Guess if Knight told them to jump off a cliff, they would actually do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

You got that right, I know of a Knight fanatic as well.


----------

